# Stream now - when will Set Top Boxes arrive?



## NoVa (Feb 26, 2006)

Now that we have Stream - when will we get Set Top Boxes to receive those streams for our 2ndary+ TV's?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

nvm


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

Has a wireless set top box utilizing the compressed content from the Stream even been promised? The Preview ain't it.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

I assume he's talking about the Mini. There's no need for a set top box to stream from the Stream. It can stream directly from the Premiere.

I'm wrong, the OP _did_ mean to receive content from the Stream. Nope, they'll never do that. In particular, I bet they'll continue to disable HDMI-out in the iPad app to prevent exactly that.

It would be pretty neat if something like an Apple TV could run the Tivo iPad app. Not something I expect to see though.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a device called the TiVo Mini, which is a small box that can stream from any TiVo in your house, that will be released in the next few months. However it does NOT require the stream. The Stream is only for iPad streaming. The Mini will be like a diskless TiVo and can stream directly from any other TiVo in your house.

Dan


----------



## NoVa (Feb 26, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> There is a device called the TiVo Mini, which is a small box that can stream from any TiVo in your house, that will be released in the next few months. However it does NOT require the stream. The Stream is only for iPad streaming. The Mini will be like a diskless TiVo and can stream directly from any other TiVo in your house.
> 
> Dan


Oooh - that's more like it. Thanks for the 411 Dan!


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

The Nintendo Wii U is being released on November 18th with TiVo integration. This is an interesting alternative to the Mini.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=492882


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

sbiller said:


> The Nintendo Wii U is being released on November 18th with TiVo integration. This is an interesting alternative to the Mini.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=492882


and for what it's worth, Wii U is completely wireless out of the box. No Ethernet without buying a dongle.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sbiller said:


> The Nintendo Wii U is being released on November 18th with TiVo integration. This is an interesting alternative to the Mini.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=492882


WoW!!!! That is an interesting development.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> There is a device called the TiVo Mini, which is a small box that can stream from any TiVo in your house, that will be released in the next few months. However it does NOT require the stream. The Stream is only for iPad streaming. The Mini will be like a diskless TiVo and can stream directly from any other TiVo in your house.
> 
> Dan


Two important clarifications. (Which I believe you know, but should be stated for other readers)
1) I believe the TiVo Mini can stream from any TiVo _Premiere_ in your house. (Older S2/S3/HDs can't stream)
2) On release it will apparently require a 4-tuner TiVo be present during setup (but we're told this restriction will eventually go away with new software)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Jonathan_S said:


> 1) I believe the TiVo Mini can stream from any TiVo _Premiere_ in your house. (Older S2/S3/HDs can't stream)


The Stream also requires a Premiere to work, so that's kind of a given based on the context of the thread.

The 4 tuner requirement is hearsay at the moment. It's likely to be true, but that information was given out at a demo months ago. TiVo could have changed their mind since then. Or at least we can hope they did. I have a 4 tuner box, but I'm not willing to dedicate a tuner to a Mini for a live TV stream I'll never use.

Dan


----------



## PrimeRisk (Dec 16, 2002)

It would be nice to go boxless considering the capabilities of a lot of the SmartTVs now. I'd love to see a TiVo application deployed to SmartTVs with full control or at least DLNA so you could watch recorded shows.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

PrimeRisk said:


> It would be nice to go boxless considering the capabilities of a lot of the SmartTVs now. I'd love to see a TiVo application deployed to SmartTVs with full control or at least DLNA so you could watch recorded shows.


I think we will see this -- TiVo's cable partners are demanding it.


----------

